# Numerous duplicate documents appeared after changing PC name



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

I recently changed my computer's network name from "My-PC" to "Main-PC".

Today, I was reviewing stuff in my documents folder and noticed that I now have triplicates of every PDF file (and some others).

For instance, if I had the bank statement "statement 01-2013.pdf" then I now also have "statement 01-2013-1.pdf" and "statement 01-2013-Main-PC.pdf" showing in the same folder.

The file "statement 01-2013.pdf" won't open with the following error message:
Screenshot by Lightshot

However, "statement 01-2013-1.pdf" and "statement 01-2013-Main-PC.pdf" will both open.

Mysteriously, this has happened across a wide range of folders, but not every file in those folders is affected.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You didn't change the account name right? Just the computer name?


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

Yeah, just that. This happened after I upgraded to Windows 8.1, come to think of it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Was it after the 8.1 update you changed the PC name?


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

Just before. But I hadn't noticed this until after the upgrade. I upgraded about two weeks ago and these duplicate files just started showing up about a week ago. It's been strange.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

In one of the folders that are showing duplicates can you please do the following:

Hold down the Shift key on the keyboard then right click with the mouse inside the folder -> choose Open command prompt -> copy and paste the following:
*dir *.* /A >1 & notepad 1*

this will open a notepad file can you please post the contents back here.

Also are you sharing these files? if so can you please turn sharing of on the folder -> then restart PC.


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

No sharing on.



> Volume in drive C is SSD Main
> Volume Serial Number is ACDF-016A
> 
> Directory of C:\Users\Main\Documents\Statements\Acc 1679\2012
> ...


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

This is a very strange issue, lets take a better look at the file attributes:

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*



Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it. 
Copy the content of the following codebox into the main textfield:

```
:file
C:\Users\Main\Documents\Statements\Acc 1679\2012\Stmnt_012012_6384-1.pdf
C:\Users\Main\Documents\Statements\Acc 1679\2012\Stmnt_012012_6384-Main-PC.pdf
C:\Users\Main\Documents\Statements\Acc 1679\2012\Stmnt_012012_6384.pdf
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan. 
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply. 
*Note:* The log can also be found on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*

*SFCFix Script*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.


Download *SFCFix.exe* (by niemiro) and save this to your *Desktop*.
Download *SFCFix.txt*, and save this to your *Desktop*. Ensure that this file is named *SFCFix.txt* - do not rename it.
Save any open documents and *close* all open windows.
On your *Desktop*, you should see two files: *SFCFix.exe* and *SFCFix.txt*.
*Drag* the file *SFCFix.txt* onto the file *SFCFix.exe* and *release* it.
SFCFix will now process the script.
Upon completion, a file should be created on your *Desktop*: *SFCFix.txt*.
*Copy (Ctrl+C)* and *Paste (Ctrl+V)* the contents of this file into your next post for me to analyse please - put [CODE][/CODE] tags around the log to break up the text.


----------



## stephanrok (Oct 16, 2014)

You can use DuplicateFilesDeleter, it is fast way to find and delete all duplicate files


----------



## bauhsoj (Apr 20, 2005)

Go The Power said:


> This is a very strange issue, lets take a better look at the file attributes:
> 
> Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
> *Download Mirror #1
> ...


I completely missed the notification of your response in my email! Very sorry about that!

Attached is SystemLook output on one of the file duplicates. The other file, SCIFix, is not accessible anymore on the link you sent, which I am assuming is because it took me so long to respond that it expired or you removed it.


----------

